# Gheenoe/Misc. Fishing Gear For Sale – Inshore 4/19/09



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The problem is not with your technique...
it's about your karma. Karma is maintaining the balance for you.
All that pond hopping and catchin' has to be evened out somewhere.
In your case it's on the salty side you're payin' the price.
Think how well those folks must do freshie side, that caught nothin' salt side.

    

btw, great write up and pics.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Your a funny man. I am sure there are more than a few new lurkers who are just getting started and wouldn't mind having one of your bad days.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

It was pretty tough out there. I almost managed two slams tho.
Bluefish, ladyfish, jacks, and catfish for the trash can.
1 snook and about a dozen short trout was all I could manage on the other. I fished the reds hard, but could seal the deal. Maybe next time.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> The problem is not with your technique...
> it's about your karma. Karma is maintaining the balance for you.
> All that pond hopping and catchin' has to be evened out somewhere.
> In your case it's on the salty side you're payin' the price.
> ...


Aw hell...I sure hope you're wrong Brett!  I've personally landed between 30 and 40 bass over the last two days, and I do not want to see the bill for that anytime soon. 



> Your a funny man. I am sure there are more than a few new lurkers who are just getting started and wouldn't mind having one of your bad days.


 ;D Thanks Tom...it's either laugh or cry. 



> It was pretty tough out there. I almost managed two slams tho.
> Bluefish, ladyfish, jacks, and catfish for the trash can.
> 1 snook and about a dozen short trout was all I could manage on the other. I fished the reds hard, but could seal the deal. Maybe next time.


Still sounds like you did better than me.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Yup Yup...I'd be happy with any 1 of those!
Good report!


----------

